# mice rat racks wanted & lab cages



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

Hello im looking for racks or lab cages if anyone knows who has new ones for sale please let me know.

I found these guys http://www.pro-racks.com/Rodent_rack.html but wanted to see if there is anywhere else cheaper as i need more then one rack: victory:

may take used ones at the right price thanks


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

:2thumb:


----------



## ebonymae1 (Nov 19, 2011)

hi,i have a rat/rodent breeding rack on wheels for sale.it has 20 cages each with a water bottle.my husband has given up his breeding of rats and mice and has stock to sell.its not new as you have stated but in good condition.looking for 250 pound for it.if interested give me a shout.thanks


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

are you in essex can you deliver it you only have a few posts so i dont think i would send money before i got it, if you know what i mean:2thumb:


----------



## ebonymae1 (Nov 19, 2011)

the rack is on ebay atm starting at 200 pound.we r not in essex we r in manchester but if u wanted it u could pay via paypal on ebay so u have ur buyer protection.we would be willing to deliver it but looking at 100 pound from manchester to essex unless u willing to meet halfway say birmingham then it would be 50.regards :2thumb:


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks but i could buy them new for that:2thumb:


----------



## chewy (Aug 2, 2008)

*Lab cages*

Where do you get them new


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

see my first post:up:


----------

